# syncope



## Giulia2213

Buongiorno, 
Come spesso mi accade, sto scrivendo a un amico in Italia. 
La frase è : "en lisant les deux dernières lignes du formulaire, mon amie a failli faire une syncope". 
Da un punto di vista medico, la sincope è un momento in cui il cuore si ferma brevemente, andando allo svenimento.
Qui, è un'espressione idiomatica per dire che la persona è mancata di svenire per via di una grossa emozione (qui una grossa sorpresa).

Potrei tradurlo letteralmente con : "leggendo le ultime due righe del formulario, ci è mancato poco perché la mia amica facesse una sincope", ma questo modo di tradurre mi suona poco italiano all'orecchio. 
Forse tradurre la sincope francese con un arresto cardiaco o qualcosa del genere andrebbe meglio, ma non sono sicura di nulla.....



=> Qualche idea ? 



Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Corsicum

Hypothèse à confirmer : Il se pourrait que _l’attaque cardiaque/attacco Del Core_ *...*. soit plus appropriée ? 
_Un attacco ?_
On ne précise pas cœur, il me semble que de façon implicite il s’agit du cœur ?... comme en Français : _une attaque_ ?


----------



## Giulia2213

Non ne ho la più pallida idea, meglio aspettare il parere di una persona di cui l'italiano è la madre lingua.....


----------



## matoupaschat

Meglio "per poco sveniva", credo . In francese la "syncope" è una parola che si usa erroneamente al posto di "malaise, lipothymie, perte de connaissance", ecc ...


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie per le vostre idee, anche se vi ringrazio solo ora 

"per poco non, mancava di svenire" è il senso letterale, ma cercavo un modo di dire più idiomatico, più "tipicamente italiano" se possiamo dire le cose così. 
Cioè qualcosa che ha il senso di "per poco non, mancava di svenire", ma che si dice ogni giorno in Italia. 
"per poco non, mancava di svenire" mi è molto corretto, ma non abbastanza idiomatico (e quindi manca un pochino di sapore secondo me  )

Ho chiesto a un cardiologo e la lipotimia è solo un tipo di sincope. In effetti, la lipotimia si tratta di un malessere breve ma in cui non c'è lo svenimento, mentre la sincope è un insieme più generale, una categoria più grande di malesseri di origine cardiaca.


----------



## Huginn

_- Per poco non gli prende un colpo!

- Per poco non gli prende un accidenti! _(oui au pluriel, mais ne me demandez pas pourquoi..)_

- Per poco non gli prende uno sciòpon!_ (plus idiomatique que ça tu meurs) 

*Remarque, le mot "sciòpon" est très familier et probablement utilisé qu'en Italie du Nord. (prononcé: "s-ciò-pɔ̃")


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie per le idee... molto idiomatiche


----------



## Necsus

Huginn said:


> _- Per poco non gli prende un accidenti! _(oui au pluriel, mais ne me demandez pas pourquoi..)


Parce que... non!  En effet le pluriel n'a pas de raison d'être. Du Garzanti:

*accidente -* *2* (_med_.) manifestazione morbosa improvvisa; complicazione | (_fam_.) colpo apoplettico; malanno: _mandare un accidente a qualcuno_; _gli venisse_, _gli prendesse un accidente!_ 
*accidenti -* _inter_. espressione di meraviglia, ira, dispetto, rabbia: _accidenti! Ho fatto tardi; accidenti a te!_.


----------



## deny80

Gli è quasi venuto un infarto


----------



## Corsicum

deny80 said:


> Gli è quasi venuto un infarto


Siamo vicini dall'attacco, ...avvicinemo l'attacco... di cuore. Questo è il modo di morire di spavento, della paura.


----------



## deny80

Corsicum said:


> Siamo vicini dall'attacco, ...avvicinemo l'attacco... di cuore. Questo è il modo di morire di spavento, della paura.



Eh?


----------



## Corsicum

deny80 said:


> Eh?


Désolé, j’apprend à écrire l’Italien, j'ai du faire une erreur… :
On dit que les grandes frayeurs, les émotions très fortes peuvent faire mourir d’une attaque .
Je voulais simplement dire que cela ressemble à « _une attaque cardiaque_ » …, cela ne se dit peut être pas en Italien ?


----------



## Necsus

Corsicum said:


> Je voulais simplement dire que cela ressemble à « _une attaque cardiaque_ » …, cela ne se dit peut être pas en Italien ?


Sarebbe "ha rischiato l'infarto".
Comunque se Giulia cercava un'espressione colloquiale per la prima parte della frase, ci sono anche "_a momenti_ (gli veniva)...", "_un altro po' e_ (gli veniva)...", oltre al già citato ma non ripreso da nessuno "_c'è mancato poco che_ (gli venisse)..."


----------



## deny80

Corsicum said:


> Désolé, j’apprend à écrire l’Italien, j'ai du faire une erreur… :
> On dit que les grandes frayeurs, les émotions très fortes peuvent faire mourir d’une attaque .
> Je voulais simplement dire que cela ressemble à « _une attaque cardiaque_ » …, cela ne se dit peut être pas en Italien ?



Oui, l'attaque cardiaque est exactement un infarto...


----------

